# Top 10 Music/Concert DVD's



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to collect a few concert/music DVD's.

I'm wondering which DVD's are most highly recommended by forum members.

I'm open to suggestions from all the genres of music.

Feel free to list more (or less) than 10.

I own the following 2 and would recommend them:

"Last Waltz" (a classic)

and

"Lightening in a Bottle" (blues focus)

Will see if any pattern starts to appear.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are a few off the top of my head.

Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin
Jeff Beck-...at Ronnie Scott's
Allman Brothers-Live at the Beacon Theatre
Gov't Mule-A Tail of 2 Cities
Steely Dan-Two Against Nature
Freddie King-From The!!!!Beat
Rory Gallagher-Live at Rockpalst, Live at Montreux
Pearl Jam-Touring Band 2000, Immagine in Cornice
Pink Floyd-Live at Pompeii
David Gilmour-Remember That Night
Jimi Hendrix-Band of Gypsys,Blue Wild Angelsdsre
Los Lobos-Live at the Fillmore
Gary Moore-Live at Montreaux

....and a ton of unreleased stuff.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scotts
Rush in Rio
The Rolling Stones Gimme Shelter
This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

So many choices as above +

Zappa Plays Zappa is awesome especially the neck cam shots of Dweezil and Vai wailing. 

Eagles Farewell unbelieveable sound quality

Foreigner and Winger both are lower in production value but the performances are incredible

John Jorgenson Quintet a rare import from Italy

The new Bonamassa RAH just arrived but I expect good things

Pink, I've seen pieces but must have, that's an arena show!

but the #1 Music dvd to own is "The language of Music, the life and times of Tom Dowd" by a long and far margin (in my opinion) 

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Ooops forgot Eric Johnson Anaheim, most people cite his ACL dvd, but this one smokes

Andy


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

jimi hendrix - live at montery

when the camera pans the audience you can see the awestruck faces of the crowd...they couldn't help but stare at relatively unknown (in america) guitarist

jimi pulls out all the stops...playing between his legs...behind his head...then finally "sacrifices" something he loves before gently handing the pieces to the hungry crowd...it's brilliant...










lynyrd skynyrd - freebird

another awesome live concert vid showing the young original band in it's finest form...shot in very high quality film...a must see...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SRV live at the El Macombo is a good vintage set. No dazzle and stage show just in your face blues. And +1 on the Zappa plays Zappa. This freak can play guitar. Great set as well.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have lightning in a bottle....great show, Buddy Guy is awesome.

I hear Hell Freezes Over is good if you like the Eagles.
I wish Double Live Gonzo was available on DVD
I saw an awesome Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush concert on TV, must be available somewhere.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Stax/Volt Revue 1967
Elvis Comeback 1968
American Folk-Blues Festival: The British Tours 1963-1966
Stones - Rock n Roll Circus

Festival Express - saw this on the movie network a few years back. Documents a cross-Canada concert that was held in 1970. They (Jopin, Band, Grateful Dead, etc.) take a train in between venues. I think it was in Winnipeg where the train station was situated right next to a Beer Store, and they pretty much invade and empty the place.

I saw a Who concert on PBS that I thought was great, but can't remember the name. I'm pretty sure they mentioned that it was Moon's last concert.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Black Crowes at the Fillmore is a good one. Shadows of Motown is a good doc/concert film too. Woodstock?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*What about the Clapton one from a couple years back*

I think it was called 'Crossroads Festival', but don't quote me.

Some of the artists included:

Clapton
Buddy Guy
Steve Vai
ZZ Top
John Mayer
Billy Shehan
Tony MacAlpine

and a slew of others.

What about Live Aid (the original one)?
What about Woodstock (the original one)?


My all time favorite doesn't seem to be available by legal means - Van Halen at the Friendship Festival - just before the release of 1984. I believe it was the show they were paid $1,000, 000 to perform.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Pink Floyd - PULSE - This DVD totally bump David Gilmore way up my list of favorite gutarists. Amazing visually and soniclly

Concert For George - A fabulous concert celebrating the 1st anniversary of George Harrisons passing. Eric Clapton, Jeff Lyne, Tom Petty, etc...

Foo Fighters - Skin & Bones - A great accoustic concert 

John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers - 70th Birthday Concert - Great British blues with guest apperances by Eric Clapton, Chris Barber and Mick Taylor

Lightning in a Bottle - Great old blues players doing thier thing

Eric Clapton - Princess Trust - Just Eric playing some blues and some of his hits from over the years. Nothing real special, but it is very good.

Eagles Farewell II - Preforming all thier hits plus a few Joe Walsh tunes. Good camera work and great sound


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Seen a good documentary on the Funk Brothers, it would be worth owning too!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

FOr me?...

Rush in Rio
Song Remain the same
Iron Maiden. Flight 666 on blueray..never seen better then this


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

sysexguy said:


> but the #1 Music dvd to own is "The language of Music, the life and times of Tom Dowd" by a long and far margin (in my opinion)
> 
> Andy


This is a great film!! What an awesome guy. Highly recommended.

A couple more picks: 

"Heart Of Gold" Neil Young
"Les Paul: Chasing Sound"
Roy Buchanan "The Greatest Unknown Guitarist"
Woodstock performances: Santana, The Who, Sly and the Family Stone, Jimi Hendrix, Ten Years After.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Joe Bonamassa, Gary Moore, Rory Gallagher, SRV, Hendrix, Trower, Aynsley Lister, The Hamsters, Jeff Healey, Satriani, Uli Jon Roth, Leslie West, Whitesnake, Scorpions, Johnny Winter, Tommy Emmanuel to name a few!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks to everyone...I am following this thread and appreciate all the suggestions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love these types of threads, as i have become an avid collector.

number one in my list is, and probably always will be, the movie "once".

not exactly a "concert" per se, but the music in this movie is so beautiful it will break your heart. the group involved, "the sweel season" also have a live concert dvd available.

i would also highly recommend:

loreena mckennitt
zucherro
the strat pack
both crossroads dvds
Pink Floyd-Live at Pompeii
"Les Paul: Chasing Sound"
festival express

i do most of my dvd shopping on amazon these days. they seem to have the best prices, and i don't have time to prowl the shops.

-dh


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

John Mayer - Where the Light Is

I know some people may not like him, but his playing (and Steve and Pino) in the blues trio section of the DVD is worth at least checking this DVD out.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a big fan of John Mayer and like both of his DVDs although Where the Light is showcases a bit more of his playing. 

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City is FANTASTIC!

No Quarter - Unledded (Jimmy Page and Robert Plant)

I have the newest Iron Maiden one but haven't watched it yet.

Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones

David Gilmore Live in Concert 

Eric Clapton - Hyde Park

to name a few


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I love these threads too and now I have to get skin and bones but for me?

No Quarter - Page Plant
Incubus - Morning View Sessions and Live at Red Rocks
Rush - Snakes and arrows
Iron Maiden- Flight of the Beast
Alice & Chains - MTV Unplugged
Nirvana - Unplugged in NY
Tesla - Five man Acoustic Jam


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Good one Starbuck. I forgot about the Nirvana DVD.


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Guns N Roses Argentina '92


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont think that this one has been mentioned and it's one of my fav's,... Stevie Ray Vaughn live at Austin City Limits. The DVD features SRV at two separate appearences there, his first literally throws shock and awe to the audience, and you truly see on how he evolves through time in his second performance. Brilliant!:rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

urko99 said:


> I dont think that this one has been mentioned and it's one of my fav's,... Stevie Ray Vaughn live at Austin City Limits. The DVD features SRV at two separate appearences there, his first literally throws shock and awe to the audience, and you truly see on how he evolves through time in his second performance. Brilliant!:rockon2:


That is a great one. You described it perfectly. As brilliant as he played and sounded on the first half, he is much smoother and playing with a lot more confidence on the second half. I think that had a lot to do with the fact that he had kicked the drugs and booze habit by that time.

Great DVD!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

So far I seem to be doing OK with the start of my DVD collection.

I have the SRV DVD mentioned in the posts above (I agree 100%...it is great)
and quite a few of the others that have been mentioned.

Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep them rollin' in

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't think of ten of the top of my head, but from what I can think of:

Rush in Rio.

Neil Young ~ Heart of Gold

Clapton ~ Live in Hyde Park

Eagles ~ Hell Freezes Over

Los Lonely Boys ~ Texican Style, live in Austin

Any SRV is worth mention

I'm a huge KISS fan, so I'm gonna say any of the Kissology collection...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

SRV - at the Montreux '82 and '85 - its a double disc set....first one he's getting boo'd - no encore...the second one a few years later - he comes ut saying he was boo'd last time - ....regardless of that - frikkin fabulous playing!!!

Clapton Crossroads festival - 2005 (Steve Vai's performance in there is priceless) and 2007. - 2 separate DVD's

page and plan - no quarter

Metallica - Cunning Stunts

Heart - Sound Stage - Live

Clapton "One more car, one more rider"

John Fogerty has a recent one out - don't remember the name - but I thought it was fabulous!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Taj Mahal: Live At Ronnie Scott's

Curtis Mayfield: Live At Ronnie Scott's

Soundstage: John Prine

Freddie King: Live At The Sugarbowl

Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis: Play The Songs Of Ray Charles

Frank Zappa: Baby Snakes

Bob Dylan: No Direction Home

Bob Dylan: Don't Look Back

Earl Scruggs: The Bluegrass Legend Family And Friends

The Genius Of Joe Pass

Rolling Stones: Gimme Shelter

Neil Young: Greendale Solo Performance Dublin, Ireland

Tommy Emanuel: Center Stage

Allison Krauss & Union Station Live

Paco De Lucia: Light And Shade A Portrait


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I wish Double Live Gonzo was available on DVD


Check out Full Bluntal Nugity. There are bonus clips 
of his Cal Jam concert.
For Those About to Rock - Monsters of rock (moscow '91)
Jimmy Page and the Black Crowes
Jimi Hendrix - Woodstock
Slayer - Still Reigning


----------

